# Fading clown loaches?



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

I have two clown loaches in a 65 gallon aquarium and their colors are faded. Their stripes aren't dark black but more if a grey and they're a lighter orange. 
Kind of like this loach:








They also don't really seem to swim much-rather, they face the front of the tank and sort of hover there, belly facing the glass. And their gills move quickly, but none of my other fish do...do clown loaches just breath quickly?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

This is expected as their colours do fade as they get older and larger. Nothing to worry about. How big are they? Im a big fan of clowns


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

NatBarry said:


> This is expected as their colours do fade as they get older and larger. Nothing to worry about. How big are they? Im a big fan of clowns


Well, I can't give you an exact measurment, or even a picture really but I do have a video here >< 
It's meant to record a ropefish though so it's not completely on the clowns but they like getting in the shot, it seems
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO4hFWg6lp0


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The first time I watched that I didnt even notice the giant pleco in the middle of the tank. Is that tank big enough for that? Anyway your clown loachs look fine to me, but I'm no expert.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> The first time I watched that I didnt even notice the giant pleco in the middle of the tank. Is that tank big enough for that? Anyway your clown loachs look fine to me, but I'm no expert.


I'm not really sure about the pleco. It doesn't really seem to cause any problems and kinda just chills, but I do know it's pretty large.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Apparently there is also a strain of clown loach that tends to have mor grayish stripes anyway, even when they're young. Or at least that's what I've heard


----------

